# SSOTM March 2018 VOTING



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

*SSOTM March 2018*​
*Cored Frames*

113.33%2516.67%326.67%4826.67%526.67%626.67%713.33%800.00%913.33%10310.00%11310.00%1200.00%1326.67%1400.00%1500.00%

*Non-Cored Frames*

113.33%2413.33%313.33%4310.00%500.00%600.00%713.33%800.00%900.00%1000.00%1126.67%1226.67%1313.33%1413.33%1513.33%1600.00%1713.33%1813.33%1900.00%2000.00%2100.00%2200.00%2326.67%2400.00%2513.33%2600.00%2700.00%2800.00%2900.00%30516.67%3126.67%3213.33%3300.00%3400.00%3500.00%


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cored Frames









Non-Cored Frames


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Voting ends tomorrow. Any last chance votes.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

So its STO for Cored and JoeRoberts for Non-Cored - well done guys!


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Great job everyone!!! Congratulations to STO and JoeRoberts!!!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Congrats guys!


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

So I'm a little late, but I want to not only thank the people who voted, but also thank you so much mattwalt for just taking the time to put this together on a monthly basis. You're a real MVP for that, all I did was make a slingshot.


----------

